# winex  winex-cvs

## Atreillou

dans portage on trouve 2 winex differents:

winex et winex-cvs 

quelles est la difference entre les 2 ?

lequel utiliser pour lancer des jeux directx sous linux ?

lequel est gratuit  (si un des 2 est payant..)

merci de vos réponses

----------

## crevette

Winex-cvs est la version la plus a jour car c'est celle qui en developpement elle est dans le cvs), tandis que winex est une version stable.

Les deux sont gratuites, mais il est vrai que Transgaming qui travaille dessus fait payé les version packagée de WineX (rpm)

Quant à la stabilité je ne peux te répondre, car je n'arrive pas à lancer l'installation des jeux que j'essaie (GTAIII et The Sims)

----------

## Atreillou

ok   je te remercie

ps: gta est censé passé...

j'a pris le dernier winex  (de novembre)   je vous tiens au courant.   @+

----------

## crevette

Tu peux me donner les paramètres pour GTAIII.

car je les payer 370 balles, c'est pour pouvoir y jouer (même sous Linux)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Là y'a quand même un truc que je comprends pas, pourquoi tu t'installe pas une version de Windows en dual boot (Win98 suffira amplement pour jouer si t'es allergique à XP)?

Il ne me viendrait même pas à l'esprit de faire tourner un jeu Windows sous Linux, surtout quand j'ai Windows installé sur mon ordi   :Confused: 

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

En passant pour The sims il est plutot problematique en ce moment et meme la version payante a des problemes.  J'ai reussi à installer The sims comme ceci :

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

cd /mnt/cdrom/setup/English (tu peux prendre francais)

winex-cvs --winver win98 -- _s327.exe 1  ( je pense que tu dois changer 1 pour 2 ou 3 pour l'avoir en francais )

The sims s'install et je peux jouer mais les graphic sont lent et je n'ai pas pus installer aucun addon (comme The sims living large )

J'utilise la version winex-cvs-2.2.1 

Pour ce qui est de GTAIII je sais pas peut etre faire une recherche dans la section games & Players.  Sinon tu peux toujours regarder dans la base de donner de winex.

Voici l'adress : http://appdb.winehq.org/

Bonne Chance

----------

## Atreillou

et pour l'interet de jouer sous linux:

pour ma part, ma machine principale me sert de serveur: mail,news,apache,mysql,dns, etc...)

je ne peux donc pas me permettre de l'eteindre 1 heure ou 2 pour booter sur windows pour jouer...

par contre, comme ma config est assez musclée (athlon xp + quadro 4)   elle me permet de jouer à  un jeu tout en continuant a fournir mes services reseaux.   

voila

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Dans ce cas, je comprends.

Mais pour moi un serveur ne doit pas être utilisé pour jouer, j'ai moi aussi un serveur qui tourne 24/24. Par contre c'est un PII 350 sur lequel n'est même pas connecté d'écran...

Et au moins je peux jouer quand je veux sur mon PC principal  :Wink: 

----------

## Atreillou

ca c la seconde etape pour chez moi:

je me suis remonté un vieux pc qui pour le moment me sert a tout ce qui est p2p sous windows,   il va etre upgradé afin de pouvoir tenir la charge pour aire serveur.

Apres ceci je pourrais donc enfin remettre mon pc prinicipal en multi boot et donc m enservir pour jouer....

le but étant bien sur d'avoir un pc silencieux mais assez puissant pour supporter tout les services reseaux, et a coté un pc perso pour lire mes mails, surfer, jouer  etc....

il est en effet indispensable de separer les jeux et le serveur.

facile a dire lorsque l on a plusieurs machines....      c pour bientot..

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

il n'est vraiment pas nécessaire d'avoir un PC puissant pour faire office de serveur.

Il peut par contre être plus important d'en avoir silencieux et avec de l'espace disque (selon l'utilisation que l'on compte en faire).

Et j'avoue que le fait d'avoir plusieurs machines est quand même très confortable   :Cool: 

J'en ai 3 chez moi dont 2 pour la famille et un serveur, et c'est vraiment nickel comme solution...

----------

## pounard

"tenir la charge pour faire serveur"

chacun son truc, moi avec mon p166 sous gentoo c nickel  :Smile:  g un sshd, deux ou trois eggdrops (bot irc), un apache, un serveur mail, serveur ftp, un bounceur irc, du php a plein pot sur le apache, du iptable (d' ailleurs si qqun peut m' aider pour monter du QoS) et deux trois autres turcs encore dessus, et ca marche nickel, ca tiens le choc sans pbm (g keu 1go de HD donc le ftp est un peu limité) mais frachement, meme avec un 133 ca tournerai 

tout ski manque c que ce ptin de openmosix de mes deux couilles puisse marcher sur mon athlonxp

----------

## hakcess

Pour ma part, j'ai eu tellement de problèmes vaudoo avec Windows que ca m'a rendu complètement allergique à cet OS. Quand vous aurez perdu le fruit de 2mois de dévellopement à cause d'un EFS vous comprendrez ce que jveux dire..

Donc je joue sous Linux. Et en théorie ca marche bien. Sauf que la version de winex de Gentoo ne me permet pas de démarrer Warcraft3!!

J'utilisais il y a peu la version 2.0-1 (RPM), identique à celle fournie par Gentoo (et installée actuellement sur mon système), et ca marchait tres bien.

Est-ce que qqun connait la diff entre le RPM et la version source Gentoo?

QQun a-t'il réussi à installer War3 sous Linux?

----------

## dioxmat

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> Là y'a quand même un truc que je comprends pas, pourquoi tu t'installe pas une version de Windows en dual boot (Win98 suffira amplement pour jouer si t'es allergique à XP)?
> 
> Il ne me viendrait même pas à l'esprit de faire tourner un jeu Windows sous Linux, surtout quand j'ai Windows installé sur mon ordi  :?

 

tout le monde na pas windows

tout le monde na pas de license windows

tout le monde na pas la place pour installer windows en plus.

----------

## dioxmat

 *hakcess wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, j'ai eu tellement de problèmes vaudoo avec Windows que ca m'a rendu complètement allergique à cet OS. Quand vous aurez perdu le fruit de 2mois de dévellopement à cause d'un EFS vous comprendrez ce que jveux dire..
> 
> Donc je joue sous Linux. Et en théorie ca marche bien. Sauf que la version de winex de Gentoo ne me permet pas de démarrer Warcraft3!!
> 
> J'utilisais il y a peu la version 2.0-1 (RPM), identique à celle fournie par Gentoo (et installée actuellement sur mon système), et ca marchait tres bien.
> ...

 

la version source ne contient pas certains trucs de la version packagee, comme par exemple tout ce qui concerne la protection cd.

personellement jai reussi pour war3 avec un ptit hack explique sur les forums gamers (mettre l'executable no-cd, demarrer, remettre l'ancien en gros)

----------

## sed

Je trouve plus dans portage winex-cvs.

Il est abandonné ?

----------

## crevette

Y a du brouillard sur ton écran???

C'est la version 2.2.1.

j'ai faire mon rsync cet aprem

note : il est maské

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tout le monde na pas windows
> 
> tout le monde na pas de license windows
> ...

 

Hmmm, je pense que tout lemonde peut se le procurer en tout cas, pour cve qui est de la licence c'est autre chose.

Pour ce qui est de la place pour installer Windows, il ne me faut pas plus de 1 Go pour avoir un Win98 avec pas mal de choses dessus, donc je pense pas que ce soit inabordable...

Maintenant qu'on ne veuille pas l'avoir, c'est autre chose   :Wink: 

----------

## dioxmat

bah moi personellement je nai pas un go pour windows, je nai pas l'argent pour payer la license, je nai pas le cd et je ne veux meme pas l'avoir... (a moins que l'on me l'offre et encore)

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Mais à ce moment là c'est un autre problême  :Wink: 

N'empêche Windows est quand même infiniment supérieur à Linux pour ce qui est des jeux, donc dans mon esprit toute personne aimant jouer sur son PC a au moins une version de Win qui traine sur son disque...

Mais tu dois être l'exception qui confirme la règle  :Smile: 

----------

## pounard

C FAUX ! C FAUX ! vous mentez !!!!!!!!

pour les jeux natifs linux (qui sont certes, peu nombreux) comme quake3 ou unreal tournament (qui ont aussi des binairies windows) ou meme rune et certains autres (des jeux connus mais dont l' existence des binairies linux sont peu connus) je confirme d' apres mes experiences sur plusieurs machines et plusieurs distrib que linux est plus performant !!!!! rien qu' au temps de chargement des jeux, et meme au niveau des performances réelle (fluidité, etc...)

apres faut voir que winex n' est pas une emulation, mais s' en rapproche enormenent d' ou des pertes de performances significatives !....

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Euh, je n'ai jamais parlé de performances dans mon post...

Simplement que les jeux sont optimisés DirectX pour la plupart, que l'installation d'une carte video, d'un périphérique de jeu ou d'une nouvelle version de drivers est quand même beaucoup plus simple sous Windows, et que globalement on se prends pas la tête pour jouer sous Windows.

Maintenant je suis tout à fait d'accord pour dire que les jeux natifs Linux sont aussi fluides que sous Win.

----------

